# MLK Day Topic- Slave To Sharecropper



## Redd Capp (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/reconstruction/sharecrop/index.html
The way it was explained to me by my southern reltives was that Lincoln did not do the slaves any favor by "setting them free". How do you take a people who have lived there whole lives in one place and just let them go? Plantation Owner- "Well Lincoln says you are free to go" Slave-Where am I supposed to go and how do I eat? < I have known nothing but this place all my life and all my family is here. Planatation Owner-I dont have money to pay you but if you stay I can give you a percentage of the crops at the end of the year.....and so it was where familys did not get off the plantation for years and maintained the status quo.


----------



## scatwomb (Jan 16, 2012)

Along your family's logic, how do you take a people who had lived in West Africa their whole lives, uproot them from a history tied to kin and landscape, and make them into slaves in the first place?

Your relatives are racists who are searching for reasons to justify their racism - it's pretty simple.


----------



## scatwomb (Jan 16, 2012)

And fuck, this is obviously something YOU believe in. Don't be a wuss and pawn it off as your "southern relatives'" beliefs.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 16, 2012)

Redd Capp said:


> http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/amex/reconstruction/sharecrop/index.html
> The way it was explained to me by my southern reltives was that Lincoln did not do the slaves any favor by "setting them free". How do you take a people who have lived there whole lives in one place and just let them go? Plantation Owner- "Well Lincoln says you are free to go" Slave-Where am I supposed to go and how do I eat? < I have known nothing but this place all my life and all my family is here. Planatation Owner-I dont have money to pay you but if you stay I can give you a percentage of the crops at the end of the year.....and so it was where familys did not get off the plantation for years and maintained the status quo.


 
Yeah, your family was right. They were better off when they didn't have the option. They were taken care of by their oppressors better than they could do for themselves. Fucking genius.


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 16, 2012)

scatwomb said:


> Along your family's logic, how do you take a people who had lived in West Africa their whole lives, uproot them from a history tied to kin and landscape, and make them into slaves in the first place?


You don't. You buy them from african warlords who also own, breed, and sell slaves. I think its sad that there were a lot of black slaves, but before that the irish were often treated as slaves, and after the blacks the chinese were used in the same role. Now, we have an economy that promotes equality in the sense that we can all be slaves (wage slaves).
I dont think the history is so cut and dry as southern whites from america went and uprooted these indigenous people from western Africa. Nor do I think that Slavery was really so closely tied to racism, as it is often pushed to seem in america.
How do we explain the disproportionate amount of african american slave owners?
I guess, you can get cheap workers, who are bred to be strong and hard, of course you take them, regardless of their skin color. The chinese were used for mining, good to have smaller people who can be in the mines.
I don't think its fair for anyone to be enslaved, but I also dont think that the civil war really had that much to do with slavery, usually I personally stand rather on the side of the south (except on the issue of the 4.8% of southerners who were slave owners).
Y'all know there are an estimated 27 million people enslaved today? more than any other point in history? Why sit around and debate some old news that no one will really know the truth to (cause it was totally blown up for war propaganda, and the union wrote the history after), rather than focus on the problem thats sitting right in front of you?
Hmm, maybe cause we love slavery, and all the great affordable technology we get from them.


----------



## Cardboard (Jan 16, 2012)

In response to the original post, though I think its funny that reddcapp never gets any respect, I kind of side with him on this one. Slavery in the typical form was on its way out soon enough anyways, with the introduction of industrialization. only 4.8% of southerners owned slaves, and soon enough, it would be more trouble than it was worth. The terms might change from time to time, but whether it's indentured servants, slaves, sharecroppers, wage slaves... the concept is the same in my head. I think that Lincoln, A whole chain of federalists, a lot of critical race advocates, and a lot of others have convoluted the history of American slavery to serve their needs, to the point that it nearly useless to try to dig through the crap anymore to figure out what really happened. Exploitation is wrong, whatever name you want to give it. Slavery wasn't something new, nor did it ever end.


----------



## liberationmoves (Dec 1, 2014)

delete this post


----------



## Kal (Jan 3, 2015)

Red Cap was banned I wonder why? Damn racist.::rage::


----------

